# Billing 9 -Pre-malignant lesions  It is timing ???



## ivistour99@hotmail.com (May 12, 2010)

My Question is Do I have to use UNITS in the CMS-1500 when I Bill 9 Pre-malignant lesion.


----------



## mitchellde (May 12, 2010)

what procedure did you perform, and how do you think it should be billed.


----------



## ivistour99@hotmail.com (May 12, 2010)

*Sorry !*

I mean destruction of 9 premalignant lesion, do I have to Time or Not, and another question is In  the CMS Do I have to use Units =9 ?


----------



## mitchellde (May 12, 2010)

These are not timed procedures you may be confused with the physician "time out" that he is now required to document prior to performing an office procedure.  I do not use units when billing surgical procedure as these do not come in quantities.  the 17000 is first lesion, 17003 is 2-14 each which is not a quantity, and it states to list separately.  I have had several offices convert from billing units to the way I do it and each one has confirmed higher reimbursement my way so having said that I would do
17000
17003
17003 59
17003 59
17003 59
17003 59
17003 59
17003 59
17003 59
This wil require a 2 page claim.


----------



## snix1 (May 17, 2010)

No modifier 59 is needed with add-on codes

17000
17003 x 8


----------



## vlwinfrey (May 17, 2010)

*Coding/Billing Manager*

Debra's billing would be correct. Use 17000 and 17003 for each additonal lesion. Add-on 17003 list second through 14 lesions with notes to list separately. Since CMS and Cahaba made the reference to modifier 59, I have had to re-bill some add on codes with the modifier 59. It's been hard keeping up with who now requires 59 and who doesn't. If your carrier denies 17000 with 17003 do a corrected claim adding 59 to each 17003. You do not use units since the add-on is for second thru 14 lesion.


----------

